

The Virtual Currency of Social Media: Gratitude - messel
http://messel.typepad.com/my_weblog/2009/05/virtual-currency-of-gratitude.html

======
gengstrand
Reciprocity is a strong driver in an abundance economy but reputation is a
better one. Take a look at <http://stackoverflow.com/> for an example and
check out the <http://ploneglenn.blogspot.com/2009/04/whuffie-factor.html> for
more insight.

